# Hair Models



## Big Mike (Apr 1, 2009)

Here are some photos from a shoot for a high end hair salon.  I've been sitting on these for a while, waiting for them to be released.  They didn't want their secret hair styles to get out too soon.  These versions are not cropped as hair competition images...just how I felt like I wanted to crop them.  

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





I collaborated with Speedtrap for this shoot, I'm sure he will have some images to show off as well.


----------



## gravy (Apr 1, 2009)

really great. awesome lighting. 

what salon was it?


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 2, 2009)

ha! That was trippy. I just saw Speedtraps pictures, then come see these and I'm like... what the??? 
collaboration. Nice!
Was this a salon in Edmonton? 
I love all the shots. I've worked in a salon and been a hair model so I really appreciate the work you guys have done.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks.

These were done for a great hairdresser who works at Ricci, in downtown Edmonton.  The owner of the salon was won hairdresser of the year, I think it's two years running.


----------



## smyth (Apr 3, 2009)

great shots. The hair styles on the other hand  but what do I know about modern hairstyling?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I made up this lighting diagram.  It wasn't exactly like this for every shot, but it's typical.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike...  very nicely done.

You gotta be feeling pretty good about this one.  Sorry... I can't offer any critique.  I think everything was handled well.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Pete.  The hardest part has been sitting on these for so long.  I think this shoot was in June of last year and the client didn't want them public until this week.


----------



## kombizz (Apr 4, 2009)

FANTASTIC use of soft lighting with GREAT captures.
Bravo


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for the diagram, I love to see how people set up their lighting. Being a complete noob to lighting, it sure helps to see it!
And for those out there that are confused by the hairstyles, yes, this is what hair is all about!


----------



## Blank (Apr 9, 2009)

All round good job. Client must be happy. Thanks for sharing your lighting layout as well.


----------



## zapman29 (Apr 10, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> If anyone is interested, I made up this lighting diagram. It wasn't exactly like this for every shot, but it's typical.


 awesome shots what programs do you use to make these light set ups i have seen before... thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 10, 2009)

The lighting set up was made in Photoshop.  The 'template' is a Photoshop file with dozens of layers for the equipment you might use.


----------



## Vaporous (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome:thumbup: Nice and sharp, lighting looks fab. I like really crisp studio shots where I can see the detail of the irises.

I really like the 3rd and especially the 7th.


----------



## K_Pugh (Apr 17, 2009)

Excellent work Mike, you're stuff has improved over the last few months from what I remember (not that it was ever bad lol)... Look forward to seeing more


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 17, 2009)

These are fantastic! 

#4 seems a bit too warm to  me, but it might just me personal preference. Its almost like you her skin is a bit too saturated, though.  Its still awesome, though!!!

Love your setup. I would love to do work like this one day...


----------



## LeSueur24 (Apr 18, 2009)

I love them all, except for #7. I'm not quite sure how to say it, but cutting off the top of her dress just makes the picture seem strange to me.


----------



## bjlrphotography (Apr 19, 2009)

Not much to critique here, fantastic shots. Perfect focus, lighting, composition, you name it. Good work man


----------



## manaheim (Apr 22, 2009)

Mike, very cool.  Particularly was grabbed by #7.  The copperishness and the "I'm wearing nothing but my hair, what the hell else would I need?!!?" look was really amazing.

The light you had on the hair itself... was that in some sort of focuse beam like a snoot or something?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Apr 22, 2009)

manaheim said:


> The light you had on the hair itself... was that in some sort of focuse beam like a snoot or something?


 
The back light on the hair was a 7" reflector and a 10 deg grid to limit the beam.  It was about 8 feet off the ground on a slight downward angle


----------



## GeneralBenson (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome catchlights.  That big softbox rreally puts them in there.  Especially #4, #6 and #7.  Good work!


----------



## unnecessary (Apr 30, 2009)

These are nice. Great models and great hair styles


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow i saw this link Mike posted in another thread, certainly deserves a grave-dig bump


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Work.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Mike, by any chance can you get that lighting diagram back up? or actually do you remember the set up?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2012)

fsquare said:


> Hey Mike, by any chance can you get that lighting diagram back up? or actually do you remember the set up?


I remember that it wasn't anything too complicated.  Speedtrap and I probably know 5 times as much about lighting as we did back then.  

Most/all the shots were lit by a large softbox, I think it was another softbox for fill.  We had one or two lights with grids, up high and behind the models for accent/hair lights.  And there was a single background light with a scoop.  We moved the lights around as needed and sometimes used a reflector.


----------



## MH_91 (Jan 28, 2012)

Really nice!!


----------



## imagesinn (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Bellezzo (Jun 20, 2012)

These are great! But on the first image I'm a bit distracted by two fingers on the girls shoulder and her bra string.. Besides that they look totally awesome.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

So beautiful hair style with nice model. Really fantastic shoot you have a done. Thanks for sharing !!


----------

